# My one year old GSD afraid of food!?



## Kara_and_Khoi's_Mom (Jul 5, 2011)

My dog is suddendly scared of her food and/or bowl. When we call her for dinner, she hides in a different room and doesn't want to come eat. She is still eating her raw chicken and treats with no problem, so there doesn't seem to be a problem with her eating in general. She used to love the food, so it wouldn't make sense that she just doesn't like the food anymore. We tried a different bowl and different locations to feed. (because we thought maybe she was startled when the small dog door cover fell and made a loud sound while she was eating several times). She will eat the food (dehydrated raw food served wet) if I spoon feed her bite by bite. By the end, she will lick the bowl clean, but if you stop spoon feeding before the end, she will not eat on her own and will walk away. We don't want to be spoon feeding a 90 pound German Shepherd anymore! She is 1 year old and extremely healthy and happy otherwise. It seems like she's just not hungry, but it would be odd for her not to be hungry after eating nothing but 1 treat until 5pm. Help! Thanks!


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

mine developed a fear of the big white upright freezers?!? The pet food store has a few and they freak her out, one place where I train has one...same thing...


----------



## Grimsin (Jun 15, 2011)

I had a corgi that tried this, wouldnt eat unless i hand fed her, i just stopped doing it, A dog wont starve themself if they know food is waiting for them, eventually hunger will conquer fear and they will go eat. and no treats untill she eats supper otherwise they know they will get food elsewhere.
good luck!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Grimsin said:


> I had a corgi that tried this, wouldnt eat unless i hand fed her, i just stopped doing it, A dog wont starve themself if they know food is waiting for them, eventually hunger will conquer fear and they will go eat. and no treats untill she eats supper otherwise they know they will get food elsewhere.
> good luck!


 
completely agree wit this. 

OP, spooning feeding a dog, especially a dog that size... IMO she's a little too spoiled. NO dog needs to be spoon fed. She doesnt want to eat from her bowl, well... she needs to learn thats where she eats. no more special treatment for meals. think of her as a kid. they'll throw a royal fit if they dont get what they want when they want it sometimes. You give in, they win. You dont give in, they eventually do.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Stosh had this weird thing against putting his head down in a bowl to eat so now he eats out of a glass pie plate. He still likes it if I keep him company though


----------

